# APR Presents Fastivus! Memorial Day weekend, 2014.



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

On Memorial Day weekend, May 23-25th, APR will be on site at Fastivus, the west coast’s only motorsports event for VW enthusiasts. Read more about the event here: <a href="http://www.fastivus.com">www.fastivus.com</a>

This extremely popular and exclusive event sold out shortly after being released to the public (Sunday's track day), but APR has acquired tickets for our high profile customers. If one spends more than $2000 with APR, they will have the ability to pick up free tickets for the event. These will be offered in a first come first serve basis and are in limited supply. 

To celebrate this event, APR’s offering special packages to our customers. Anyone looking to buy an APR Stage III or III+ turbocharger system or supercharger system for the 2.0T, 2.5T or 4.2L FSI will get special treatment at the event. The package includes the following:


$500 install voucher to be used at participating APR dealers. 
Free entry into the event on May 24th and 25th (Event currently sold out)
Free track access
Free drinks and meals all day
APR Motorsport Track Side Support including access to the APR Motorsport racing rig, technical team, tools, fluids, cleaning supplies and other lubricants provided by Motul
Professional Driver Coaching by APR’s factory driver, Ian Baas
Big Willow “Chalk talk”
Go Pro Corner by Corner Coaching
All access ride pass for APR Tuned vehicles including the APR Tuned MK7 GTI, BFGoodrich Max R and APR Stage 3 Golf R (Saturday and Sunday)
Ride Along Coaching by Ian Baas
Entry to win a free set of BFG Tires

** Call APR for full purchase requirement details **

For customers spending $2000 or more in APR software or hardware will receive:


Free entry into the event on May 24th and 25th (Event currently sold out)
Free track access
Big Willow “Chalk talk” by APR’s factory driver, Ian Baas
All access ride pass for APR Tuned vehicles including the APR Tuned MK7 GTI, BFGoodrich Max R and APR Stage 3 Golf R (Saturday and Sunday)

** Call APR for full purchase requirement details **

All attendees can feel free to visit the APR paddock for the following:



All access ride pass for APR Tuned vehicles including the APR Tuned MK7 GTI, BFGoodrich Max R and APR Stage 3 Golf R (Sunday only)
BFGoodrich Tire Tech Session
Motul Lubricant Tech Session


----------



## tgrave (Jun 25, 2012)

Will you guys be doing on site ECU flashes as in years past? If so, will you be running any specials at the event for a stage 1 upgrade?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2013)

tgrave said:


> Will you guys be doing on site ECU flashes as in years past? If so, will you be running any specials at the event for a stage 1 upgrade?


Eurocode tuning will be on site flashing vehicles with APR software.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for the calls! Ian is looking forward to getting back out to Willow Springs!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2013)

15 More days until we will come out to the West Coast! Who will be there?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Fastivus is here! We will be on site along with Eurocode Tuning offering discounted APR software, including our new DSG software, and free installs on select items at the show. Eurocode will offer free exhaust installs at their shop for anyone purchasing an APR exhaust at the show. See you there!


----------

